# Frequent Urination



## alb (Jul 11, 2007)

I haven't been diagnosed with IBS because I haven't been to a doctor yet about it, but I'm pretty sure it's what I have.Anyhow, I was just wondering if any of you have a problem of frequent urination when your symptoms of IBS flare up? This is the 2nd time now in the last 4 months where I've had a frequent urination problem. The first time I went to the doctor because I thought I had an infection, but I didn't.Now this second time I am just analyzing more of the symptoms. I've had stomach cramping, diahhrea, pain in the left side, terrible gas, and now the frequent urination problem which I've had for 4 days now.I know that I have an anxiety problem, and I was really stressed this last weekend which caused some anxiety problems, so I don't know if this is part of it or what.If any of you do have a urination problem, are there any remedies to help this?


----------



## Llyssia (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi--yours was the first post I read on this forum, so am an absolute newbie, bear that in mind. However, I had to respond because I have had exactly the same feeling of having to urinate, which is definitely worst when it happens at night. Here's what I think I've figured out so far. I, too, thought it was a urinary infection and came to realize the sensation came from the last part of my colon (the only thing I'm left wondering is, is the colon expanding and pressing on my bladder at all or is it just a similar sensation to having to pee?) I have discovered that the sprouted wheat bread I've been eating is the absolute worst for bringing this on. I have just recently put myself on a gluten free diet and was feeling much better for a few days until last night (ate some spicy food for the first time since the new diet and felt really irritated), so today I visited the doc and he said the feeling in my colon would have come not from inner irritation like I thought (he said there are no pain sensors there) but from the colon being stretched (that seems plausible since my intestines were moving food through so fast last night. He thought this would improve once the effects of the gluten get better over time. Well, now I'll go check out the rest of this site and hope I don't regret anything I wrote here as being misinformation. It's only my experience and theory. I wish you well. Cris


----------



## alb (Jul 11, 2007)

Llyssia said:


> Hi--yours was the first post I read on this forum, so am an absolute newbie, bear that in mind. However, I had to respond because I have had exactly the same feeling of having to urinate, which is definitely worst when it happens at night. Here's what I think I've figured out so far. I, too, thought it was a urinary infection and came to realize the sensation came from the last part of my colon (the only thing I'm left wondering is, is the colon expanding and pressing on my bladder at all or is it just a similar sensation to having to pee?) I have discovered that the sprouted wheat bread I've been eating is the absolute worst for bringing this on. I have just recently put myself on a gluten free diet and was feeling much better for a few days until last night (ate some spicy food for the first time since the new diet and felt really irritated), so today I visited the doc and he said the feeling in my colon would have come not from inner irritation like I thought (he said there are no pain sensors there) but from the colon being stretched (that seems plausible since my intestines were moving food through so fast last night. He thought this would improve once the effects of the gluten get better over time. Well, now I'll go check out the rest of this site and hope I don't regret anything I wrote here as being misinformation. It's only my experience and theory. I wish you well. Cris


Thanks Llyssia, that was actually my first post too. I was so happy to find this site because it seems as though I can relate to much of what people are talking about. I'm also curious what goes in to diagnosing IBS. As I mentioned, I haven't been to a doctor yet. I've got my yearly check-up with my OB-GYN in August, so I figured I'd tell her my symptoms and see what she says. I'm sure there will be some amount of testing that goes on, but considering I've had troubles with my bowels since I about 13 or 14... I'm thinking it's IBS.Anyhow, thanks for the info


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

I have been suffering with what I think is IBS since I was 14 (I have a gastroenterologist appt in Sept to have the colonoscopy and endoscopy done to confirm the diagnoses) For the last 4-5 years I have frequent urination on and off. Every night I'm up at least once, sometimes 2-3 times a night. Also during the day I can go every 15-20 minutes and quite a large quantity. My doctor told me (after blood work and a urinalysis) that people with IBS/gastro issues can tend to have frequent urination also. He didnt give me much more of an explanation.I will ask the specialist when I see him but thats not for a few more months.I wish you the best of luck and let me know if you find out any informationThanksAMi


----------

